# Une appli pour avoir le trafic routier?



## yabr (14 Mai 2020)

bonjour
je recherche une application sur l'apple watch pour le trafic routier....je me sers de mappy sur mon iphone qui est tres réaliste,mais pas dispo sur l'applewatch helas
sur l'apple watch ,il n'y a que"plan" qui donne le trafic , mais par rapport a mappy,pas du tout les mêmes valeurs ,donc on ne peut pas s'y fier
que conseillez vous???
je fais tous les jours le même trajet autoroutier et je m'arrange pour de pas tomber dans les embouteillages
merci bcp


----------



## RubenF (14 Mai 2020)

Je me fie pas mal à Plans sur Apple Watch, pourquoi ne pas essayer


----------



## yabr (14 Mai 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Je me fie pas mal à Plans sur Apple Watch, pourquoi ne pas essayer


car,les reponses qu'il me donne quand au trafic sont totalement eronnees par rapport à mappy....
mappy est tres realiste...


----------



## yabr (14 Mai 2020)

l'impression que "plans" ne gère pas du tout le retard trafic,hélas


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il y a cette application qui fonctionne sur la watch 
il y a aussi Coyote pour la watch  , regarde ici


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y a cette application qui fonctionne sur la watch
> il y a aussi Coyote pour la watch  , regarde ici


merci à toi...
coyote c'est payant...
inrix donne le trafic comme le fait mappy ? avec la même precision??
plans ,pour ma part ,n'est pas valable pour la durée d'un trajet selon le trafic......c'est Zero !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

Je n'utilise n'y l'un n'y l'autre  désolé , mais la je ne peux pas donner mon avis


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y a cette application qui fonctionne sur la watch
> il y a aussi Coyote pour la watch  , regarde ici


pas l'impression que inrix soit dispo pour la watch


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

Oui en effet , je viens de l'installer pour faire le test et rien dans la watch
désolé de cette erreur


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui en effet , je viens de l'installer pour faire le test et rien dans la watch
> désolé de cette erreur


je resterai avec mappy sur mon iphone qui est formidable....


----------

